# RAS vs. Grinder/Sander



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I just bought a little Milwaukee Grinder and a sander attachment so I can use sanding discs. It is really fast but makes a huge mess. Does anyone have a Festool RAS that can tell me if the coating removal is comparable? The RAS looks to be half the weight of a normal grinder and disc removal looks easier. I mainly have been sanding down fascias to bare wood, peeling paint, multiple coatings, etc.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I just bought a little Milwaukee Grinder and a sander attachment so I can use sanding discs. It is really fast but makes a huge mess. Does anyone have a Festool RAS that can tell me if the coating removal is comparable? The RAS looks to be half the weight of a normal grinder and disc removal looks easier. I mainly have been sanding down fascias to bare wood, peeling paint, multiple coatings, etc.


Most grinders have shrouds that you can purchase - I doubt any of the festool sanders can do the work of a grinder. I use the Makita 5010 with the shroud from the paint shaver pro site. Epa approved and makes a world of difference on collecting the dust. It's hooked up to a FEIN vac 

Just jump on ebay and look for a shroud for your grinder.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Also wanted to add that I only use the 7" disks as it makes it real easy to feather chit in or take down to bare wood.

Pat


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

PatsPainting said:


> Also wanted to add that I only use the 7" disks as it makes it real easy to feather chit in or take down to bare wood.
> 
> Pat


You talkin about the GV5010 disc sander? Not a grinder, but put 7" instead of 5"'s.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

MikeCalifornia said:


> You talkin about the GV5010 disc sander? Not a grinder, but put 7" instead of 5"'s.


Yes - the pad is only 5 inches but you can use 7 inch disks on them. that extra two inches provides some flexibility to make it easy to feather stuff in. The best disks I have found are the red colored ones they now sell at Home Depot. they last a long time and come in 24 grit and up. I typically use the 36 as that will take it down to bare wood in no time. 

The cool thing about the shroud for this sander even though it's more then damn sander "149.00" is it' clear and has a folding top to so you can get the top of boards. Being that it's clear you can see what you are doing. It's still easier using them with out the shield but there will be a big mess for sure.

Pat


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Pats advise is sound. I suspect the RAS is not profoundly better than other sanders as far as capturing dust. 

I have the RAS and a few other Festool sanders. Also have a Porter Cable grinder with sanding disk. 

I'll try to find the pic, but we sanded a house down. Three people on three steps on same wall. 

Fastest and smoothest and liked most was the RAS.

Then the RO150

Then the Porter Cable. 

I know you are talking Milwaukee. We found guys were feeling the weight and vibration a lot more with the PC.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We buy angle grinders and use a 5 or 7" pad with them. We use the shroud as well. That is why I am curious about the festool sanders and if they work as well.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

We've got a couple of Porter-Cable #7401 paint removers, the ones with the carbide-studded discs. Has anyone here found a shroud system that works with them?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> We buy angle grinders and use a 5 or 7" pad with them. We use the shroud as well. That is why I am curious about the festool sanders and if they work as well.


I don't know if they would work better but they do have a two year warranty.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

The angle grinder I bought broke the housing in the front. I loved the speed, 11,000 rpm but heavy for full day use. I returned it and bought the Makita GV5010. I like it for feathering but it is far slower for full removal, only 4500 rpm, even using 36 grit. I would definetly want to try the festool. Demo days?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

RAS is slow as well which is why I like the RO125.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

DeanV said:


> RAS is slow as well which is why I like the RO125.


Dean, you like the RO125 better for feathering or removal? Curious as I have the RO 125 and was considering the RAS for next year.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I do. If I have time this winter, I will try to set up a side by side sanding video between the two. But, my experiences with tools sometimes runs counter conventional wisdom here.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Damon T said:


> Dean, you like the RO125 better for feathering or removal? Curious as I have the RO 125 and was considering the RAS for next year.


Ya know, I've been pretty darn happy with my RO125 so far. Never tried the RAS yet, but I can't imagine it being_ that_ much better at doing what I use my 125 for.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

I have the ro90 and the ras. I love everything about the 90 but the ras does a MUCH better job removing multiple layers of old paint/solid stain.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I started on a lead exterior with the RAS this spring and switched to the RO125 

I will test again though and make sure paper type and grit are identical.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

What pad were you using Dean? I can't imagine any tool beating a 12000 rpm grinder for speed of removal when stripping all previous coatings.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I usually start with 36# saphir for that stuff. It is possible we had something else in the box to work through. 

RAS is not 12,000 rpm though, I think it is lower speed.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea I know. Was referring to a hd 1200 rpm grinder.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

On a random note can the paint shaver be used with a Festool Dust extractor? Or do you need their own brand of HEPA vacuums?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Dunbar Painting said:


> On a random note can the paint shaver be used with a Festool Dust extractor? Or do you need their own brand of HEPA vacuums?


I don't see why not. All you would need to do is get an adapter/connector to connect the Festool hose to the Paint Shaver exhaust opening.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I don't see why not. All you would need to do is get an adapter/connector to connect the Festool hose to the Paint Shaver exhaust opening.


Or the "universal adapter"... duct tape.


----------

